# Diet help



## Philly56 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey guys im new here my first post.  Looking for some help with my diet.  Im 39 years old, 185lbs, just got back into lifting after taking a break. Life got in the way, marriage and kids. Back into it though 100%.  Hitting the gym 4-5 times a week with weights, and doing cardio about 5-6 times a week.  Treadmill walking or running for 20 minutes after weights at the gym. I've never had 6 pack abs and im really trying hard to get them. I know my bodyfat has to be low for them to show.  I am eating 5 times a day, and i only have carbs in the morning.  I have carbs with breakfast then its off to the gym. I have my protien shake with milk when i get home from the gym, then within the hour im eating another meal that has carbs in it.  So basically after 12:00 im not eating any carbs.  The rest of the day i am eating chicken, steak or fish with veggies. Am i screwing myself by not eating carbs later in the day?   


Supplements im on creatine, protien, and aminos.


----------



## juuced (Apr 9, 2015)

If your really care about burning fat over muscle growth then...

I would not eat carbs for breakfast. With no carbs in your system your body will look to burn your stored up fat during the workout.  Just eat all your carbs in a 2 hour window after your work out then no more carbs the rest of the day.  Eating carbs at this time will be enough to replensh your muscles enough to get you through your next work out.

This approach has worked for me.  Good luck and welcome !


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 9, 2015)

If you really want abs start planning your diet.

1. Find out your TDEE.  Use this and adjust it as needed
2. Measure your food! track cals and macros. Actually find out how much you're eating.
3. Train hard.
4. be patience!!! Results sent going to happen over night or over a week. Take months to notice results


----------



## Spongy (Apr 9, 2015)

juuced said:


> If your really care about burning fat over muscle growth then...
> 
> I would not eat carbs for breakfast. With no carbs in your system your body will look to burn your stored up fat during the workout.  Just eat all your carbs in a 2 hour window after your work out then no more carbs the rest of the day.  Eating carbs at this time will be enough to replensh your muscles enough to get you through your next work out.
> 
> This approach has worked for me.  Good luck and welcome !



TDEE is highest in the morning.  Eat carbs at breakfast.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2015)

Philly56 said:


> Hey guys im new here my first post.  Looking for some help with my diet.  Im 39 years old, 185lbs, just got back into lifting after taking a break. Life got in the way, marriage and kids. Back into it though 100%.  Hitting the gym 4-5 times a week with weights, and doing cardio about 5-6 times a week.  Treadmill walking or running for 20 minutes after weights at the gym. I've never had 6 pack abs and im really trying hard to get them. I know my bodyfat has to be low for them to show.  I am eating 5 times a day, and i only have carbs in the morning.  I have carbs with breakfast then its off to the gym. I have my protien shake with milk when i get home from the gym, then within the hour im eating another meal that has carbs in it.  So basically after 12:00 im not eating any carbs.  The rest of the day i am eating chicken, steak or fish with veggies. Am i screwing myself by not eating carbs later in the day?
> 
> 
> Supplements im on creatine, protien, and aminos.


Carbs don't make you fat. Eating too much food overall will.  Keep your carbs up to fuel training and keep protein moderate.  when I drop weight I prefer to be more cautious around fats at 9 calories per gram.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 10, 2015)

I like to eat peanut butter out of th jar with a giant spoon.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Carbs don't make you fat. Eating too much food overall will.  Keep your carbs up to fuel training and keep protein moderate.  when I drop weight I prefer to be more cautious around fats at 9 calories per gram.



+1

Calories first, then macronutrients. And everyone is different - POB does better limiting fats, I do better limiting carbs. As long as you're in a calorie deficit (alongside resistance training) you will lose fat.


For me I only take in carbs pre-workout, aside from veggies with all my meals. And generally the higher the intensity of the workout the more beneficial carbs will be. They will spike insulin which will help transport/store nutrients - carbs (glucose) and protein (amino acids). 


Also you said "You only have carbs in the morning". Does this mean this is the only time you consume carbs or carbs are the only thing you eat? If it's the latter, I would recommend getting some protein in before your workout.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 10, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I like to eat peanut butter out of th jar with a giant spoon.




This is why I don't buy peanut butter. 2 tablespoons is 1 serving?? No, 2 tablespoons is 2 bites.. fucckin assholes


----------

